# Plz help before i buy



## Gravite (Jul 24, 2007)

Can someone check if all the hardwares are compatible with each other? I am kinda new here and i am gonna buy all these hardwares for my new computer build.

CD/DVD Buner: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827151145
HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16822148140
GFX: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16814102075
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820146565
MOBO: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813128050
CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16819115030
CPU Cooler: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16835186134 
CPU Cooler 2:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103001
Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119068
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...16&CMP=EMC-IGNECAPS071307&ATT=N82E16817171016
Thermal Grease:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

For CPU cooler which one should i get?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I would go with the AC Freezer 7 Pro for the cooler.

The other I would change is the power supply. 

Recommended
Antec Trio 650w $85 after $40 rebate free shipping.

Minimum
Antec Trio 550w $80 shipped no rebate


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats actually a really good build aside from the PSU. Go with the Trio like Matt said (the other Matt, I am not talking to myself :grin.

Another good PSU is the Mushkin 750w/650w continuous:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817812005&Tpk=mushkin+650w

It will hold up an 8800GTS and probably an 8800GTX.

BTW, have you looked at the Zalman 9500?

Other than that, I have nothing to change. :smile:


----------



## Gravite (Jul 24, 2007)

Will the zalman fit in my case?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes the Zalman 9500 will fit in a midtower.


----------

